# My new ekki and I



## countrymom94 (Apr 6, 2008)

I just got a new ekki, named Tiko. The breeder must have spent tons of time on him because this pic was taken just 2 days after we got him. Thats all he wants to do is cuddle!! He is the most well adjusted bird I have ever seen.


----------



## Guest (Aug 20, 2008)

he is lovely i want one lol


----------



## feathered bird lover (May 23, 2011)

hi,
the bird is beautiful. very friendly indeed. iv'e just recently been given a kakarikis, small parrot, which is also very friendly too, she loves her back being stroked, just like you would pet a dog, she loves it, i don't know if they all like this or it's just her thing! didn't have her long and she laid her 1st egg. anyhoo, love the photo. ttfn f.b.l.


----------



## fussypets (Aug 21, 2010)

lovely photo i wish my parrots was that friendly


----------

